# Need Ridgid compatible battery



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I have Ridgid RP 200-B Press tool and was looking to see what other battery is compatible to it


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I have Ridgid RP 200-B Press tool and was looking to see what other battery is compatible to it



You're sol mate. The old ridgid stuff took makita 14.4v batteries until emerson and ridgid struck a deal for emerson to make power tools with the ridgid name on them. It's just the case of the 18v ridgid lithium packs that is special, same with almost all lithium batteries. They make the case different so you have to buy their batteries and keep sending them money.


You might be able to find some custom battery adapters to use other brands of batteries with your ridgid tools but often these adapters don't hold up to plumbing use. Don't get me wrong, the adapters are out there, I have used some and they worked for a while, but for everyday plumbing just bend over and spend a couple hundred dollars on new batteries and charger for you 1000$ propress tool. If the electronics fail and they can argue you didn't use a ridgid battery than that 1000$ propress is a paperweight and they might not fix it or they may want to charge you loads.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/DeWalt-18v-20v-battery-Adapter-to-AEG-Ridgid-powertools-/183429834139









.


----------

